# Baby bunny adventures



## DianeS (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a litter of NZ/Cali babies that I've pulled from the mom and am keeping indoors. They go back to mom for nursing, but she kept eating the bedding faster than I could replace it. 

So - they're indoors. They're only 9 days old, so they were still in their nestbox, and that was on top of my dining room table. They hardly even crawled much, I didn't think it would be a problem.

But this morning, I noticed one was missing. I looked all over for it and couldn't find it. Had it gotten pulled out of the nestbox last night when mom was nursing? No, I took the remaining ones out to mom for breakfast and couldn't find it out there either.

I even went to check my birth records thinking maybe I was remembering the number of kits wrong!

My dog found it half an hour later, alive and well. It had gotten out of the nestbox, off the table and onto the floor, all the way under the table, around a box, down a full flight of stairs and IN MY BASEMENT! No injuries at all, and it was walking around and squeaking.

I immediately took it out to mom to nurse, which it did easily, and then put it back in with its littermates. It fell instantly asleep. The kits now live in their nestbox that is placed inside a TALL box! Not going to make that mistake again, no matter how little I think the kits move!


----------



## flemish lops (May 3, 2011)

Wow, sounds like he wanted to explore. Im glad the kits fine.


----------

